# Epson 4870 scanner "warming up" error



## adbox1001 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a Epson 4870 scanner which just starting acting up. It was used about a month ago and everything was fine. But suddenly, it gives me a message saying: "Scanner is warming up. Please wait." When I attempt or Preview or Scan, after about 40 second, the scanner either pops up a message saying there is an error or nothing happens.

There are no strange noises and the transport moves back and forth a bit when I initiate the Preview. The light on the transparency top comes on briefly first and then the light on the flatbed stays on until the error message pops up and then turns off. Then the scan button light flashes red.

I tried turning on and off the scanner a bunch of times, change USB cables and rebooting the computer, but nothing worked. So then I decided to open up the scanner. I noticed that there are two long bulbs in the transport unit, but only one comes on. Is this the problem? Is one of the bulbs out, or does the second lamp only light up when doing the scan?

When I searched the forums someone suggested that scanner bulbs could be replaced and even gave a link to a site that sells just the bulbs. How difficult is it to replace the bulb? I can see that the bulbs have a rubber cap at each end, but I couldn't tell if it is socketed or if it's soldered.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The red flashing light is an error indication.

Errors can be found here: https://files.support.epson.com/htmldocs/pr48ph/pr48phrf/trble_2.htm

I've never replaced a bulb and as with many electronics, dangerous voltages can be present inside the equipment. The manual indicates to have it done by a service center > https://files.support.epson.com/htmldocs/pr48ph/pr48phrf/maint_2.htm


----------

